# The 5 Cube Challenge (MultiBLD)



## Noahaha (Feb 12, 2013)

The goal of this thread is to add 5 cubes to your MBLD result in a month. I think that the problem right now with MBLD is that most people are too lazy to practice, so hopefully this thread will motivate some people, including me, to practice some multi. The only requirements are that you can do at least a 2 cube multi and that you have a bunch of 3x3s.

Here's how it works:
1. Figure out how many cubes you can realistically fit into an hour (or how many you can do at all if you can't do 6 yet).
- I somewhat recently did 15/16 in just under an hour, so for me this number is 16. Some of you may have to do an attempt or two to figure this out.

2. Add 5 to that number to get your goal.
- My goal is 16 + 5 = 21

3. Do one attempt a day for a month. The important part about this step is to *do small attempts.* Most people lose heart in multi because they think they have to spend an hour to practice it. This is false. You can improve by just as much if not more by doing attempts of less than half your goal. Set mini goals for yourself. For example, if your overall goal is to be able to do 15 cubes, you could set a mini goal of being able to do 5 cubes in under 15 minutes, and attempt 5 cubes every day until you get it under 15 minutes. Look at big attempts as "evaluations" that tell you where you are, and do your real practice in small attempts. It's better to do two 7 cube attempts in a day than one 14 cube attempt. Only do big attempts every once in a while. 

4. At the end of the month (or different goal period), see how many cubes you can fit into an hour. I'm pretty sure a lot of people will have gone up by more than 5. 


Again, the most important thing to do is to force yourself to do *at least one attempt a day*. Even if that attempt is only 2 or 3 cubes, it will help. 

Post at least your start date in this thread, and edit your post every day with whatever attempt(s) you did.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 12, 2013)

Start number: 16
Goal number: 21
Start date: February 12
Goal date: March 9 (MIT Spring 2013)



Spoiler: 2/13



2:14.99[45.19 2/2], 4:25.78[2:22.87 3/3], 5:43.99[3:18.68 4/4], 9:46.58[5:07.37 5/5]

Very successful day!





Spoiler: 2/14



1/2 in 39.45 :/





Spoiler: 2/15



13:16.56[6:44.59 3/6], 1:50.81[43.10 2/2], 3:55.71[1:48.86 1/3], 1:59.10[50.53 2/2]





Spoiler: 2/18



5:09.46[2:27.06 3/3], 5:56.52[3:24.15 4/4]


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 12, 2013)

Im gonna make myself do this...
start: 11
goal: 16
start: feb 12
end: mar 13


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 12, 2013)

I think I'll do this. 
Start: 1
Goal: 6
Start: February 12
End: March 13

Edit: Do I even have 6 cubes anymore?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in. 
Start: 4
Goal: 9 (Anyone got a white Guhong center cap?)
Start: February 13
End: March 13



Spoiler



February 13:
2/6 in 36:04.61


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 12, 2013)

Start - 2 Cubes
Goal - 7 Cubes
Begin - Feb 14th
End - March 14th
PB before Feb 14th - 1/2 (22:16)
PB after Mar 14th - 2/2 (16:29)

*Attempts:*


Spoiler



Feb 14th - 0/2 (33:20), Memo = 26:14
Feb 15th - 1/2 (25:48), Memo = 17:46 
_Feb 16th - No Attempt_
Feb 17th - 2/2 (22:19), Memo = 15:05 *PB* 
_Feb 18th - No Attempt_
Feb 19th - 1/2 (17:02), Memo = 10:46 
Feb 20th - 2/3 (43:56), Memo = 32:27
_Feb 21st - No Attempt_
_Feb 22nd - No Attempt_
Feb 23rd - 1/2 (18:54), Memo = 13:16
_Feb 24th - No Attempt
Feb 25th - No Attempt
Feb 26th - No Attempt
Feb 27th - No Attempt
Feb 28th - No Attempt_
Mar 1st - 0/2 (11:53), Memo = 7:10
_Mar 2nd - No Attempt
Mar 3rd - No Attempt
Mar 4th - No Attempt
Mar 5th - No Attempt
Mar 7th - No Attempt
Mar 8th - No Attempt
Mar 9th - No Attempt_
Mar 10th - 2/2 (16:29), Memo = 9:47 *PB*
_Mar 11th - No Attempt
Mar 12th - No Attempt
Mar 13th - No Attempt
Mar 14th - No Attempt_


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure I'll get time to attempt every day, but w/e I'll try. PB is 9/10, so start at 10, go for 15, starting on *checks date* 12/2. I wonder what will happen if Maskow finds this thread.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have enough cubes for 12 cubes...


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2013)

Although I want to do this, I should wait until Track is over to do this. I think until this I will see if I can get from 2 to 4.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 13, 2013)

I only have 4 cubes :/
2+5=7
Start:now
End: MIT


----------



## Riley (Feb 13, 2013)

Start: February 12
End: March 12
Limit now: probably 11, since I got 10/10 in 52:32.
Goal: 16

Attempts:


Spoiler



2/12:
2/2 in 2:36.51
Comments: PB

2/13
3/3 in 5:10.16

2/14:
2/4 in 7:40.00

2/15:
1/2 in 2:47.19, 0/2 in 3:15.41, 1/2 in 4:05.43, 2/2 in 3:20.21

2/16:
2/2 in 3:02.62

2/17:
2/2 in 3:05.43
2/3 in 6:17.33

2/18:
3/5 in 10:08.05

2/19:
3/3 in 4:55.12

2/20:
Forgot to do one... At least did I did multiple other attempts other days.

2/21-3/7: NO attempts, lol

3/8:
7/10 in 34:22

3/9: No attempt, comp day

3/10:
7/10 in 40:22


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

Now I'm tempted to buy 3x3s. Is this thread like a progression journal for everyone?


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 13, 2013)

start: February 13th
end: March 13th
limit: 8
goal: 13

attempts:



Spoiler



11:57.53[0/3], 10:56.47[2/3], 11:27.48[2/3], 13:02.45[2/3], 12:38.98[2/3], 13:48.74[2/3], 9:59.74[2/3], 11:30.17[2/3], 8:12.30[2/3]

Can you believe it, 8 (2/3) in a row


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 13, 2013)

im already doing a multi or big blind attempt everday until august/september so im all for this. but i wont be able to update everyday :/ so ill have to update like every 2-3 days on what i get
start: February 13th
end: March 13th
limit now: 7
goal: 12
2/2 in 8:45.56 feb 13th
2x2-4x4 relay blind 19:27.53 very happy (sorry for not being a multi but i wanted to try this for a bit now) feb 14th


----------



## thatkid (Feb 13, 2013)

start: feb13
end: mar13
limit: 7
goal: 12


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 13, 2013)

day 1 and ive already got 8:58.51 4/4 which is good enough for my goal (16)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Start: February 13th
End: March 13th
Limit now: 7 I think
Goal: 12



Spoiler: Attempts



Day 1: 
2/3 in 5:59.58[2:53.28]
1/4(lol) in 11:41.95[6:59.82]

Day 2:
1/2 in 4:21.22[1:58.11] (lol I suddenly suck so much)

Day 3:
6/6 in 32:34.82 (Super safety solve and new PB. At this rate, I might reach my goal in a few days  )
3/3 in 8:35.47[5:22.74]

Day 4:
3/3 in 8:10.02[4:59.84]

Day 5:
1/2 in 4:07.65[2:08.34]

Day 6:
2/2 in 4:19.66[2:13.29]

Day 7:
3/3 in 6:46.10[3:41.43] (PB by almost 2 minutes  )

Day 8:
6/7 in 38:57.31 (Could've been 7/7, memoed wrongly)

Day 9:
1/2 in 3:06.18[1:15.61] (So close, 2nd cube had 2 flipped edges)

Day 10:
8/8 in 44:12.70  (PB)

Day 11:
1/2 in 4:17.14[1:44.37]

Day 12:
0/2 in 4:13.61[2:06.76]
1/2 in 3:44.82[1:52.80]

Day 13:
2/2 in 3:28.98

Day 14:
2/2 in 4:16.87

Day 15:
3/4 in 11:17.31

Day 16:
4/5 in 16:59.55 (2 flipped edges :fp )

Day 17:
4/5 in 18:49.68 (I just can't get 5/5  )

Day 18:
4/5 in 20:15.61 (Off by a corner cycle :fp )

Day 19:
4/5 in 20:31.36 (This is getting annoying  )

Day 20:
4/6 in 23:37.92

Day 21:
2/4 in 15:16.61

Day 22:
3/4 in 15:04.xx (2 twisted corners :fp )


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 13, 2013)

lol ok
start: February 13th
end: March 13th
limit: 18
goal: 23



Spoiler



Feb 13: *8/9 = 7, 22:55*[16:00] (exec error)
Feb 14: *9/9 = 9, 26:33*[20:27] (memo sucks)
Feb 15: *5/5 = 5, 10:00.42*[5:31.32] (y u no sub?)
Feb 16: *8/9 = 7, 22:08*[16:05] (exec error)
Feb 17: *9/9 = 9, 21:16*[15:08], *9/9 = 9, 20:03*[14:48] goddamnit, Y U NO SUB?
Feb 18: *17/18 = 16, 58:01*[40:00] (blindfold race)
Feb 19-21: break for big cubes
Feb 22: *5/5 = 5, 7:09.55*[4:12.52] (compared with Feb 15, great!)
Feb 23: *17/18 = 16, 46:41*[33:32] (blindfold race, PB!)
Feb 24: *9/9 = 9, 21:29*[15:28]
Feb 25: *4/5 = 3, 9:07.93*[6:04.37] (exec error; at least it is sub)
Feb 26: *5/5 = 5, 10:07.99*[7:01.27]
Feb 27: *7/9 = 5, 23:01*[16:16]
Feb 28 - Mar 02: Ummm...
Mar 03: *10/10 = 10, 26:22*[19:00]
Mar 05: *20/21 = 19, 58:48*[41:09] (PB! Also, my first attempt with more than 18 cubes)
Mar 06: *5/5 = 5, 8:22.41*[5:23.60]


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 13, 2013)

Start: February 13th
End: March 13th
Limit now: 5
Goal: 10




Spoiler: Attempts






Spoiler: Feb 13



0/2 12:20.47
1/2 10:02.11
1/2 10:35.29
0/2 11:00.50





Spoiler: Feb 14



2/2 9:45.03 Yesss, sub 10!
3/4 26:04.86 Off by 3 edges, otherwise good.





Spoiler: Feb 15



0/3 23:36.95 Off by 12, 10 and 4 pieces. Just terrible.





Spoiler: Feb 16



3/3 20:13.32 I must be tired, as I wasted several minutes figuring out why I had an even number of edge targets and odd number of corner targets on one of the cubes. The answer was that I for some reason memorized one solved and one twisted corner as a 2 cycle :fp





Spoiler: Feb 17



1/2 8:26.02 3 corners and 3 edges wrong. Very good time.





Spoiler: Feb 18



2/2 18:55.59 Took forever to recall some of the images. Difficult to concentrate because of a lot of noise.





Spoiler: Feb 19



1/2 12:28.58





Spoiler: Feb 21



4/7 1:00:00.00 (5/7 1:00:55.72)One off by two twisted corners and one off by two flipped edges. The last cube was just not finished after one hour. I have never attempted more than 5 cubes before this.





Spoiler: Feb 25



3/4 26:12.94 Good time, 5 wrong corners. I want a new PB now.





Spoiler: Feb 26



3/3 17:35.91





Spoiler: Feb 28



3/4 20:24.06 VERY good time. Off by 3 corners 





Spoiler: Mar 01



1/2 9:02.33 6 corners and 5 edges -_-





Spoiler: Mar 08



4/6 55:38.08 a 3-cycle and two twisted corners





Spoiler: Mar 11



2/3 16:48.28 the last cube had 9 unsolved pieces. Otherwise a good time





Spoiler: Mar 12



6/6 42:27.98 PB!


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll do a multi later and see. I think I can theoretically do 8 cubes in an hour. when I tried 12 on 12/12/12 it took me like 1:28, so if I subtract 1/3 of each, I get 8 in right around an hour.


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 13, 2013)

Start: February 13th
End: March 13th
Limit - 4 (only cubes i have, i will but more
Goal - 9

I think i can do this... I hope


----------



## nickvu2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Start: 11
Goal: 16
Pace:3:45/cube
Start: feb 13
End: mar 13



Spoiler



2-13: 2/2 7:30...right on pace
2-14: 2/3 10:50...2 flipped edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2013)

Start: 4
Goal: 9

Mini Goal: 3/3 in under 15 minutes
EDIT: 3/3 in 14:43.02 on 21 Mar 2013




Spoiler



Day 1: 21 Feb 2013
0/2 in 12:32.30
first cube off by 3 edges, second by 2

Day 2: 22 Feb 2013
2/2 in 9:25.20
Yay, first sub-10 2/2 

Day 3: 24 Feb 2013
2/3 in 23:55.05
Off by 3 edges and 3 corners.

Day 4: 25 Feb 2013:
1/2 in 13:24.67
Off by 2 flipped edges; there were uncertainties during memo, resulting in a long memo time. 

Day 5: 26 Feb 2013
1/2 in 11:40.49
Yuck. Second cube off by 4 edges and 3 corners

Day 6: 7 Mar 2013
1/2 in 8:52.87
Meh. Really easy first scramble.

Day 7: 8 Mar 2013
1/3 in 20:47.16
Both cubes of by 3 corners on the same face. 

Day 8: 10 Mar 2013
4/5 in ~48 minutes
Pretty happy about this.

Day 9: 11 Mar 2013
1/2 in 7:06.83
Good time

Day 10: 14 Mar 2013
4BLD DNF by 5 pieces... 31 minutes

Day 11: 15 Mar 2013
4BLD DNF by 9 pieces... 37 minutes 

Day 12: 17 Mar 2013
4BLD DNF by 2 centers... 31 minutes

Day 13: 18 Mar 2013
1/3 in 16:05.03
Both cubes off by 4 corners 

Day 14: 19 Mar 2013
4/7 in 1:01
Approaching my 9 cube sub-hour goal

Day 15: 20 Mar 2013
1/2 in 7:51.94
Didn't have time for 3 cubes. Second cube was off by 3 edges 

Day 16: 21 Mar 2013
3/3 in 14:43.02
Yay, got the mini-goal 

Day 17: 23 Mar 2013:
2/5 in 39:00 (official)
Meh


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 15, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Start: February 13th
> End: March 13th
> Limit now: 5
> Goal: 10
> ...



After one month, and only doing attempts half of the days, I have not reached the goal. However I'm satisfied with the result. It seems like I should be able to do at least 7 cubes, or maybe even 8 on a good day, and that's a good improvement.

I will definitely try this sometime again to try to reach 10 cubes.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Start: February 13th
> End: March 13th
> Limit now: 7 I think
> Goal: 12
> ...



Fail. Don't have enough time right now for even a 3 cube attempt. :/ I improved a bit though.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Im gonna make myself do this...
> start: 11
> goal: 16
> start: feb 12
> end: mar 13



March 13th may have been a good day for me but i didnt get a multi down. Maebe i will one of these days but i dont even have 16 cubes :/


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2013)

Riley said:


> Start: February 12
> End: March 12
> Limit now: probably 11, since I got 10/10 in 52:32.
> Goal: 16
> ...



Yea, I kinda blew this off. I did like 3 10 cube attempts in the past few days though, I forgot to record (besides the first one). The others were 7/10 and 10/10.

Anyway, I'm going to start again, hopefully this time I'll actually do an attempt today.

Start: 3/15
End: 4/15
Limit: 11
Goal: 16
Attempts:


Spoiler



3/15: 6/11 in 51:42.18[39:25.89]
Comments: First try at 11 cubes. I'm 99% sure that all mistakes were because of execution mistakes, not memorization mistakes.
3/16: 11/11 in 43:
Comments: Hooray.
3/17: 1/2 in 2:40.88[1:30.96]
3/18: 1/2 in 3:05.98
Comments: Why do I suck at 2 cubes...
3/19: 1/2 in 3:43.10
3/20: 1/2 in 2:57.43
Comments: Seriously... 2 flipped edges on the first cube
3/21: 2/2 in 2:10.76
Comments: Finally! PB by a lot. Very nice scrambles.
3/22: 2/3 in 4:46.98
Comments: Oh well.
3/23: 10/12 in 43:16.96[30:43.09]
Comments: Not bad. Two twisted corners on one, and forgot to undo a setup move on the other.
3/24: 11/12 in 48:22.45[33:59.46]
Comments: Cube 2 off by 4 edges, 4 corners.
3/25: 1/2 in 2:33.23
3/26: 1/2 in 2:49.09
3/27: No attempt
3/28: No attempt
Comments: No attempts in the past two days because I had a lot of homework and tests. But now it's spring break!
3/29: 10/12 in 46:57.55[35:50.37]
3/30: 12/12 in 44:02.49[33:30.77]
Comments: Woot! PB.
3/31: 12/13 in 49:46.23[36:20.76]
Comments: 2 flipped edges on cube 13, which is the cube I execute first.
4/1: 12/13 in 52:13.96[41:21.72]
Comments: 2 flipped edges again, I don't know which cube. Rushed execution, and it helped I guess.
4/2: 13/13 in 53:04.51[35:38.02]
Comments: PB, had lots of recall trouble.
5/8 in 30:44.63[20:03.75]
Comments: I hate 8 cubes. 
4/3: 13/14 in 1:00:44.18[40:04.95], or 12/14 in 1:00:00[40:04.95]
Comments: The last cube took 5 minutes and went over the hour time limit. The other cube was off by 2 corners. >.<
4/4: 5/8 in 23:38.09[13:38.04]
Comments: I hate 8 cubes.
4/5: 1/2 in 2:58.78
Comments: WHAT DID I DO WRONG.


----------



## Username (Apr 4, 2013)

Start: April 4th 2013
Deadline: December 31st 2013
Limit: 2
Goal: atleast 7, hopefully 10


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 24, 2013)

5 months ago I just added 3 cubes because I didn't do this regularly. Now I bump this thread and try again.

Start: Jul 22
End: Aug 22
Limit: 21
Goal: 26



Spoiler



Jul 22: *9/9 = 9, 23:38*[17:01]
Jul 23: *9/9 = 9, 22:51*[17:03]
Jul 24: *9/9 = 9, 20:28*[14:52]
Jul 25: *8/9 = 7, 20:11*[14:37] wrong cycle direction
Jul 26: *9/9 = 9, 20:03*[14:20] y u no sub?
Jul 27: *9/9 = 9, 20:30*[14:24]
Jul 28: break for 7x7 blds (DNFed both attempts)
Jul 29: *5/5 = 5, 10:53*[5:52.33]
Jul 30: *8/9 = 7, 22:33*[16:03] missing flipped edge. Memorization sux.
Jul 31: *5/9 = 1, 20:57*[15:08] :fp:fp:fp
Aug 1: break for 7x7 blds (DNFed both attempts, lame)
Aug 2: *4/5 = 3, 8:21.86*[5:01.57]
Aug 3: *7/9 = 5, 19:33*[14:23] (well, at least it is sub)
Aug 4: *5/5 = 5, 8:14.37*[5:11.25]
Aug 5: *3/5 = 1, 8:09.99*[4:34.97]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have 7 3x3s though. Will anyone donate to the cause?


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I don't have 7 3x3s though. Will anyone donate to the cause?



Even if you average sub 15 you'll have trouble doing more than 4 in a minute..


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Even if you average sub 15 you'll have trouble doing more than 4 in a minute..



What??? This is about multibld.


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What??? This is about multibld.



Sorry thought I was reading the how many 3x3s in a minute one haha


----------



## HEART (Jul 24, 2013)

I only have 5 cubes. ;-; heh, i'll probably get more at some point so...
5+5=10
Start time : 7/28 ( after champs )
End time : 8/28
COME AT ME 10 CUBES


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

*Start date:* 6/10/2013
*Start number:* 2
*End date:* 6/11/2013
*Goal number:* 5

I think going to 350% of what I'm attempting at the moment is going to be too difficult in a month, so I'm only going up to 5 instead of adding 5.



Spoiler: Attempts



*Bold* = PB
PBs before start:
1/1 in 2:41.78
1/2 in 11:18.67
PBs now:
1/1 in 2:28.91
1/2 in 11:18.67


Spoiler: 6/10



0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
1/1=1 (3:56.25)
0/1=DNF
1/1=*1 (2:28.91)*
0/2=DNF
1/1=1 (3:20.88)





Spoiler: 7/10



0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF





Spoiler: 8/10



1/1=1 (4:18.86)
0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
0/1=DNF
1/1=1 (3:20/21)





Spoiler: 9/10



0/2=DNF





Accuracy: 5/20=25%


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm gonna force myself to do this...

Start: October 9th (after my exams)
End: December 9th (extended it since I have the time)
Limit now: 15 maybe? lol I'm not sure
Goal: 20



Spoiler: Progression



9/10/13: 4/5 in 10:07.06

10/10/13: 0/3 in 5:53.22 (no mood for multi today :/ )

11/10/13: 3/6 in 13:57.74

12/10/13: didn't have time to do one 

13/10/13: 2/2 in 3:50.47

14/10/13: 2/5 in 9:26.30 :/

15/10/13: 3/3 in 4:58.06

16/10/13: 3/4 in 9:46.34

17/10/13: 3/4 in 8:37.22

18/10/13: 1/2 in 2:18.34

19/10/13: 2/2 in 2:51.73

20/10/13: 1/5 in 10:18.39 (gave up)

21/10/13: 7/13 in 43:37.51

22/10/13: 3/5 in 10:34.83

23/10/13:
5/7 in 20:24.02 (forgot to execute parity on one of the cubes :fp )
1/4 in 7:43.95 (gave up)

24/10/13: 4/5 in 12:33.33

25/10/13: 2/2 in 2:43.22

26/10/13: 5/5 in 10:09.99 (finally!)

27/10/13: 4/4 in 7:44.02

28/10/13: 5/7 in 19:15.99 (2 flipped edges on both)

29/10/13: 1/2 in 2:03.18

30/10/13: 2/2 in 1:44.28 (gj scrambles)

31/10/13: 1/2 in 2:10.19

1/11/13: 5/7 in 17:08.96

2/11/13: 1/2 in 2:34.01

3/11/13: 1/2 in 2:19.19

4/11/13: 6/7 in 17:15.44

5/11/13: 9/13 in 40:11.07

6/11/13: 5/7 in 16:53.87

7/11/13: 2/7 in 18:38.46 (lol)

8/11/13: 4/7 in 16:36.62

9/11/13: 2/3 in 4:00.46

10/11/13: 1/2 in 2:23.39

11/11/13: forgot to do one :/

12/11/13: 7/13 in 40:03.05

13/11/13: 2/5 in 10:40.00

14/11/13: 2/5 in 9:36.15 (will I ever get a 100% attempt?)

15/11/13: 12/13 in 41:00.83, 3/5 in 10:08.83

16/11/13: 7/7 in 16:12.23 (finally!!), 2/5 in 12:35.99 (really messy)

17/11/13: 4/9 in 32:53.26 (terrible)

18/11/13: 1/2 in 2:11.94

19/11/13: 11/17 in 59:33.96

20/11/13: 1/3 in 4:45.23, 0/3 in 3:16.60 (gave up)

21/11/13: I was too tired to do one 

22/11/13: 2/5 in 10:39.75

23/11/13: 2/2 in 2:19.31

24/11/13: 2/2 in 1:49.71

25/11/13: 1/2 in 2:00.39

26/11/13: 7/9 in 26:03.22

27/11/13: 1/2 in 2:23.31



I think I'm gonna stop this. I've been (kinda) consistently doing multi attempts everyday for almost 2 months, which is definitely good enough. I might not be able to fit 20 cubes in an hour, but I definitely improved a bit since I started.


----------



## JokeyZQ (Oct 8, 2013)

Now I've chosen multi as my main event. So gotta set goal and practice!!

Start number: 10
Goal number: 15
Start date: October 8
Goal date: November 7



Spoiler: Oct. 8



5/5 15:53[9]
I've tried 4 times blindsolving 5 cubes. But this is the first time I solve them all.


----------



## okayama (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting. Let me start today.

Start number: 7
Goal number: 12
Start date: October 8
Goal date: November 1 (competition: Nov. 2)


Spoiler: Attempts




Oct. 8 3/4 (38:27.76) (weekly comp 2013-40, scramble 8-11) memo 30 min for the first three, 32 min in total. 9th: 2CO, forgot to memorize the corner twisted in place
Oct. 9 2/4 (28:05.24) (weekly comp 2013-40, scramble 12-15) memo 11 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 14th: forgot corners & 3EP, 15th: messy. 
Oct. 10 4/4 (23:02.52) (weekly comp 2013-40, scramble 16-19) memo 13 min for the first three, 15 min in total.
Oct. 11 1/4 (26:31.20) (weekly comp 2013-40, scramble 20-23) memo 11.5 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 20th: 2CO, 22nd: 2EO, 23rd: forgot edges memo.
Oct. 13 4/4 (20:41.56) (weekly comp 2013-40, scramble 24-27) memo 12 min for the first three, 14 min in total.
Oct. 14 6/7 (57:56.92) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 1-7) memo 40 min for the first 6, 42 min in total. 4th: forgot edges memo.
Oct. 15 2/4 (24:26.50) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 8-11) memo 10.5 min for the first three, 12 min in total. 8th: 3EP (why?), 10th: forgot edges memo again. 
Oct. 16 3/4 (28:04.98) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 12-15) memo 14 min for the first three, 17 min in total. 14th: 3CP (why?)
Oct. 17 3/4 (21:53.40) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 16-19) memo 11 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 18th: forgot edges memo again and again.  
Oct. 18 2/4 (25:40.90) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 20-23) memo 13 min for the first three, 15.5 min in total. 21st: 3EP (why?), 22nd: messy, memo was weak.
Oct. 19 1/4 (20:36.24) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 24-27) memo 11.5 min for the first three, 13.5 min in total. 24th: 2EO, 26th: 2EO, 27th: 2CO.
Oct. 20 3/4 (19:11.34) (weekly comp 2013-41, scramble 28-31) memo 11.5 min for the first three, 13.5 min in total. 31st: messy. not sure why.
Oct. 21 6/7 (52:00.68) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 1-7) memo 38 min for the first six, 40 min in total. 6th: 3EP, did inverted 3-cycle. damn
Oct. 22 4/4 (22:16.07) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 8-11) memo 11 min for the first three, 13.5 min in total. Finally 100% came back!
Oct. 23 3/4 (18:58.86) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 12-15) memo 11.5 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 15th: 2CO. memo miss.
Oct. 24 3/4 (17:09.04) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 16-19) memo 10.5 min for the first three, 12 min in total. 19th: 3EP, did inverted 3-cycle. grr
Oct. 25 2/4 (17:22.86) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 20-23) memo 10.5 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 22nd: forgot to solve corners (******), 23rd: state that can be solved by L2 B L2 B' (why???).
Oct. 26 1/4 (18:40.71) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 24-27) memo 11 min for the first three, 13 min in total. 25th & 26th: maybe corners memo were switched. 27th: I should undo setup move L2, but wrongly did F2.
Oct. 27 3/4 (16:47.60) (weekly comp 2013-42, scramble 28-31) memo 9.5 min for the first three, 11 min in total. 28th: 3EP, did inverted 3-cycle. grrrr
Oct. 28 5/7 (60:00.00) (weekly comp 2013-43, scramble 1-7) memo 40 min or so. 5th: 3EP, 3rd: couldn't recall edges.
Oct. 29 2/4 (23:48.90+) (weekly comp 2013-43, scramble 8-11) memo 11 min for the first three, 13.5 min in total. 8th: D face is rotated -90 degrees, 9th: Off by all corners, maybe memo was switch with 10th, 10th: failed to recall edges, and messy. 
Oct. 30 1/4 (23:02.25) (weekly comp 2013-43, scramble 12-15) memo 9.5 min for the first three, 11.5 min in total. 12th: messy, 13th: couldn't recall edges, 14th: coundn't recall edges. meybe overquick memo.
Nov. 1 4/4 (19:32.08) (weekly comp 2013-43, scramble 16-19) memo 11.5 min for the first three, 13.5 min in total. at least 100% accuracy came back.




Started again.


Spoiler: Attempts




Aug. 20 3/4 (35:01.85) (weekly comp 2014-33, scramble 1-4) memo 26 min for the first three, 30 min in total. 2nd: 5CP, forgot to solve corners. 
Aug. 21 2/4 (32:07.01) (weekly comp 2014-33, scramble 4-8) memo 14 min for the first three, 17 min in total. 3rd: forgot corners memo. 4th: 2CO.
Oct. 15 7/7 (51:11.15) (weekly comp 2014-41, scramble 8-14) memo 33 min for the first six, 37 min in total. Yay
Oct. 16 4/7 (61:53.69) (weekly comp 2014-41, scramble 15-21) memo 42 min for the first six, 45 min in total. 4th: 3CP, 6th: 2CO, 7th: 2EO.
Oct. 24 7/7 (50:11.64) (weekly comp 2014-43, scramble 1-7) memo 30 min for the first six, 32 min in total. Yay


----------

